# Pure-ftpd daemon not starting.

## dragos240

No idea:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice:

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

## !!! WARNING !!!

## Using an invalid IP will result in the server not starting,

## but reporting a correct start!

## SERVER="-S 192.168.0.1,21"

## By default binds to all available IPs.

SERVER="-S gentoo.kicks-ass.org,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per IP ##

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication mechanisms (others are 'pam', ...) ##

## Further infos can be found in the README file.

AUTH="-l unix"

## Change the maximum idle time (in minutes) ##

## If this variable is not defined, it will default to 15 minutes.

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Facility used for syslog logging ##

## If this variable is not defined, it will default to the 'ftp' facility.

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none'.

#LOG="-f <facility>"

## Charset conversion support *experimental* ##

## Only works if USE "charconv" is enabled (only Pure-FTPd >=1.0.21).

## Set the charset of the filesystem.

# CHARCONV="--fscharset <charset>"

## If you want to process each file uploaded through Pure-FTPd, enter the name

## of the script that should process the files below.

## man pure-uploadscript to learn more about how to write this script.

# UPLOADSCRIPT="/path/to/uploadscript"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-A -x 1 -j -R -Z"

#

# Use these inside $MISC_OTHER

# More can be found on "http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README"

#

# -A [ chroot() everyone, but root ]

# -e [ Only allow anonymous users ]

# -E [ Only allow authenticated users. Anonymous logins are prohibited. ]

# -i [ Disallow upload for anonymous users, whatever directory perms are ]

# -j [ If the home directory of a user doesn't exist, auto-create it ]

# -M [ Allow anonymous users to create directories. ]

# -R [ Disallow users (even non-anonymous ones) usage of the CHMOD command ]

# -x [ In  normal  operation mode, authenticated users can read/write

#   files beginning with a dot ('.'). Anonymous users can't, for security reasons

#   (like changing banners or a forgotten .rhosts). When '-x' is used, authenticated

#   users can download dot-files, but not overwrite/create  them,  even  if they own

#   them. ]

# -X [ This  flag  is  identical  to  the  previous one (writing

#       dot-files is prohibited), but in addition, users can't even *read* files and

#       directories beginning with a dot (like "cd .ssh"). ]

# -D [ List files beginning with a dot ('.') even when the client doesn't

#      append the '-a' option to the list command. A workaround for badly

#      configured FTP clients. ]

# -G [ Disallow renaming. ]

# -d [ Send various debugging messages to the syslog. ONLY for DEBUG ]

# -F <fortune file> [ Display a fortune cookie on login. Check the README file ]

# -H [ By default, fully-qualified host names are logged. The '-H' flag avoids host names resolution. ]

```

----------

## Rexilion

Can you try starting it with:

pure-ftpd -d -d

?

----------

## dragos240

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Can you try starting it with:
> 
> pure-ftpd -d -d
> 
> ?

 

works fine!

----------

## Rexilion

Ow, sorry I thought that pure-ftpd uses a file-based configuration as well, the command should be:

 *Quote:*   

> pure-ftpd -d -d -S gentoo.kicks-ass.org,21 -c 30 -C 10 -k 90% -l unix -A -x 1 -j -R -Z

 

okay, try with this slightly (  :Razz:  ) longer command and see what it prints. My prime suspect is the % thing...

----------

## dragos240

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Ow, sorry I thought that pure-ftpd uses a file-based configuration as well, the command should be:
> 
>  *Quote:*   pure-ftpd -d -d -S gentoo.kicks-ass.org,21 -c 30 -C 10 -k 90% -l unix -A -x 1 -j -R -Z 
> 
> okay, try with this slightly (  ) longer command and see what it prints. My prime suspect is the % thing...

 

```
Unable to start a standalone server: Cannot assign requested address
```

----------

## Rexilion

gentoo.kicks-ass.org is that a valid host? Perhaps you should change it to the numeric value? Or, even to the ip of the interface that receives the packets from gentoo.kicks-ass.org?

----------

